# Who is taking a Summer Vacation this year?



## Polly Metallic (May 9, 2015)

Mid June we're staying at Hope Lake Lodge in the NY Finger Lakes. We hardly ever do summer vacation exchanges so this will be a real novelty. 

The third week of August we go to the Acadia Village in Maine. I'm excited about the scenery and getting lots of fresh lobster. 

Where are you spending your summer vacation?


----------



## Weimaraner (May 9, 2015)

We're having what I call a Phineas & Ferb summer with my daughter (now 8): Atlantis, Orlando/Seaworld Camp and Sanibel Island. I was worried last year about the summer heat in Florida last year but we northerners managed just fine so I planned another visit. Hoping to check out the new Legoland hotel too.


----------



## DaveHenry (May 9, 2015)

*Glacier National Park and Cape Code*

In late July we go to Glacier National Park (Meadow Lake Resort).  In mid-August we head to Cape Cod (Brewster Green).
We've been trying to do a national park each year.  Last year we went to Zion and Bryce Canyon.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 9, 2015)

Our fixed weeks are in Vermont and New Hampshire week 30 and 31. Wouldn't do it any other time. In fact, most of our exchanges have been summer- even in Arizona and Hawaii. Our floaters are in spring and summer theremtoo. Love those times of years, too. Did go to Yellowstone in Sept. Love the National Parks.


----------



## missyrcrews (May 9, 2015)

*Summer vacation*

We'll open up summer with Memorial Day weekend at Bethel Inn here in Maine (a cheap extra vacation week made that doable, even though we'll only stay the long weekend.)  We own week 24 at Cold Spring Resort in NH, so will be there the last week of June.  Then we'll head to Ridge Top/Shawnee the last week of July--we exchanged our October week at Cold Spring to go there.  (I am not a big Shawnee fan...but our kids LOVE it there...so off we go!)  And we picked up an extra vacation week at Silverleaf's Timber Creek in Desoto, MO for our trip back "home" to see my folks.  Beats staying in a hotel with 4 kids, that's for sure.

Looking forward to a summer of fun!


----------



## slip (May 9, 2015)

We're on Kauai now for two weeks. Then my son owns a week in Las Vegas
And he envited us in July. It'll be hot but we'll stay in the air conditioning.
Late September we'll visit our daughter in Florida. That's a lot of traveling for us.


----------



## Passepartout (May 9, 2015)

What isn't getting used is timeshares. Off to Europe for the rest of May, June in Seattle, DW won't tell me her July plans- it's my b'day- too many to count. August in Victoria & the San Juans. Maybe Nov-Feb somewhere sunny.

Problem is these 100k of RCI points, and 4 other weeks already accrued. And a similar number more will add to the accounts early next year.

I know it's a nice problem to have, but there it is.


----------



## SMHarman (May 9, 2015)

On Cape Cod near Wellfleet for 2 weeks. 
No timeshares a house rental


----------



## silentg (May 9, 2015)

Going to Rome, Italy, then Dublin, Ireland, a few days in Sanibel, FL then Salem MA for a wedding. All in the month of June!


----------



## Free2Roam (May 10, 2015)

VA Beach 1st week in June. A weekend in Hershey Park mid-June. Family reunion in CT mid-July. A weekend in NYC in early August. Back to back weeks in Myrtle Beach and OBX mid to late August.


----------



## Gracey (May 10, 2015)

Well for the summer is no timeshares for us either.  We have a cottage on a lake near mackinaw city, MI  So we usually go every other weekend plus a week in July and August.  Quarter House in Sepember and Hilton on the Blvd. in October.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 10, 2015)

Oh, and I forgot to add that we are going up to North Conway Memorial week on a Home Away condo rental.

Then, back up to New Hampshire in Sept. for the Highland Games (an exchange of our Vermont late Oct week to Pollard Brook). And then up to Smuggs for 4 nights for Xmas- a rental from a Wyndham owner.


----------



## jackio (May 10, 2015)

We are going to San Diego and San Francisco in July. We couldn't get a timeshare exchange so we are using our HIVC points.


----------



## Gaozhen (May 10, 2015)

Still working on getting our first timeshare (wish me luck on eBay today!) but even if we get it soon it wouldn't be transferred in time for our summer trip anyway, which is just a long weekend in Vegas. I know, too hot, but that's ok. Nice pools and shows and people watching indoors make it ok!


----------



## stmartinfan (May 10, 2015)

Vacationing at home!  One of the joys of semi retirement and kids past school age is that we don't have to vacation during summer but can enjoying going places during quieter times.  And since summer is short here, we like to savor it.  So we're going to stay home, enjoy our back yard pool, and take part in all the local festivals, etc.  We do have a quick trip to San Francisco in June for a graduation party.  

We always spend a week in two in St. Maarten during winter as a perfect escape from the winter (our timeshare trip) and then look for late fall trips, like ones we did recently to Japan and a tour of Greece and Turkey.


----------



## bnoble (May 10, 2015)

We have two high school kids, so getting away is hard.  They both have "optional" offseason practices for their various sports (swim & dive x2, water polo, and soccer) all summer long.  And, that's before various camps (soccer @ Michigan State and Indiana; orchestra/marching band up north at Interlochen) and college visits (UCSD is on the list).

There is one Dead Week each summer when Michigan HS coaches are not allowed to work out with the students---we are spending that on Hilton Head in a 3BR at Royal Dunes.  Given the busy nature of our summer, the plan is to do a whole lot of nothing while we are there.

Last summer we spent Dead Week in Arizona: Sedona as a home base, with one night on the Grand Canyon rim.  Next summer is my eldest's last with us before going off to college, so we have two weeks planned (Dead Week plus one more) in Hawaii as our last hurrah.


----------



## LisaH (May 10, 2015)

Late June to Cayman, early Aug to USVI St John. Was hoping to combine the two Caribbean trips but could not work out. That's OK as it's difficult to take two weeks off at once anyway. Wish I'm retired now...


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (May 10, 2015)

Our kids are grown, so we are not dependent on the school schedule any longer.. our big trip this year start later this week, 5 nights on Oahu, then 5 nights on the big island... then a few long weekends later in the year.


----------



## x3 skier (May 10, 2015)

Just back from a week at Raintree in Puerto Vallarta. 

Week in July on Seabrook Island SC with the family, week in Oct in London (first time without Allen House ), Thanksgiving weekend somewhere in Europe, others TBD.

Cheers


----------



## Polly Metallic (May 10, 2015)

Everyone's plans sound great! Our weather in Upstate NY is usually so nice in the summer we'd rather stay home summers and escape In fall and winter, but it is nice to do something different now and then. We already did 7 days on an exchange to DVC Boardwalk Villas in February, followed by a few days at Port Orleans French Quarter, so that was our cold weather break this year.


----------



## kelm (May 10, 2015)

Keeping it low key this summer with a son going off to college for the first time this August. Lake George for a long weekend in July and Hershey in August through a Shell/Bluegreen exchange.


----------



## Magic1962 (May 10, 2015)

A week at Bonnet Creek in July......


----------



## falmouth3 (May 10, 2015)

We prefer to vacation when kids are in school so we just came back from our "summer" vacation in Aruba.  Divi Phoenix through an exchange with SFX.


----------



## Lydlady (May 10, 2015)

Going to the Big Island for the first time end of July, first part of August. That's from an RCI trade into one of the Hiltons. Then to Montana in September, non-timeshare, to visit the SIL and her hubby.


----------



## Joe33426 (May 11, 2015)

DaveHenry said:


> In late July we go to Glacier National Park (Meadow Lake Resort).  In mid-August we head to Cape Cod (Brewster Green).
> We've been trying to do a national park each year.  Last year we went to Zion and Bryce Canyon.



We're going to be at Brewster Green the last 10 days of August. 

We also have a week in New Hampshire prior to Cape Cod.  A July week on Hilton Head Island.  And our cross-country trip in June.  All together 50 nights in timeshares and 3 nights in hotels.  

The total cost about the same I would have spent for 14 days on Cape Cod.  Timeshares are an awesome value for us.


----------



## Icc5 (May 11, 2015)

*Comings/Goings*

Harder to plan trips until my wife decides to retire but I did talk her into at least take 6 weeks vacation this year so it started 3 weeks ago.  We took our granddaughter and did a week at Bass Lake/Yosimite.
Yesterday we came back from Lawrence Welk/Escondido which we invited our best friends and spent the week exploring in and around San Diego.  Those were our drive to vacations.
We will be flying out to Minnisota and Wisconsion for a week to try to connect with relatives that my wife last saw about 45 years ago.
At the end of summer we are flying to Idaho and Glacier for another two weeks.
Bart


----------



## ilene13 (May 11, 2015)

I've been going to Hilton Head every summer since I was 5 (I'm 64).  We will be going in July.


----------



## mdurette (May 11, 2015)

We have a June week in NH (Suites at Attitash) with 4 other families.   Great vacation as the kids all play together and the adults actually have a bit of adult time.    Then back to NH in August at Pollard Brook.

Want to do few nights at Old Orchid Beach in Maine, but that will be OOP if we can find something on the beach and reasonable cost.    That is the problem with TS....I always to cheap to pay OOP for things now!

This morning just scored the week between Christmas and New Years at Pollard Brook also!


----------



## tonyg (May 13, 2015)

Off to Maine (Acadia Village) in June and September. Nothing else scheduled, but if something comes up we might go in the real summer. Usually we try to go in shoulder season when it's less crowded and kids are in school, with the exception of the White Mountains.


----------



## lily28 (May 13, 2015)

3 weeks in hawaii (1 week each at big island, Oahu and Maui) in June, Atlantis in July and 1 week at Orlando follow by another week in Hilton head in august. If not for timeshares, we would never be able to afford to get away so much.


----------



## ldzierzanowski (May 14, 2015)

Off to Maui next week with the wife. Hoping to check out the site for the new HGVC property while I'm there. Then we are taking the kids to check out the Marriott property on St Thomas in the fall. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## silentg (May 24, 2015)

Imagine: All the People wearing their TUG Shirts or having a Tug Banner photo at all these wonderful timeshares? Will be taking both with me on my summer vacations!
Everyone, have a great time, share photos and reviews with us. Virtual Timesharing is fun too!
Silentg


----------



## Glynda (May 24, 2015)

*Leaving mid week*

We're checking into Brewster Green on Cape Cod late next week staying a week then into Smuggler's Notch for a week...that is IF my 93 year old mother, who fell and had surgery on her elbow and just got out of rehab, does well on the trip and we don't turn around and go back home.


----------



## Luvstotravel (Jun 1, 2015)

Bolton Valley next Friday.  Our daughter lives there, and she's in labor today!!-with their third child.  So, we're going to stay there so we can walk over to their condo and spend time with the older 2 kids, and get in some bonding with the new grandchild.


----------



## jackio (Jun 1, 2015)

Luvstotravel said:


> Bolton Valley next Friday.  Our daughter lives there, and she's in labor today!!-with their third child.  So, we're going to stay there so we can walk over to their condo and spend time with the older 2 kids, and get in some bonding with the new grandchild.


Congratulations!


----------



## bastroum (Jun 1, 2015)

Hilton Grand Vacation Club in Honolulu for 2 weeks, then Marriott's Maui Ocean Club for 4 weeks.


----------



## hjsweet2002 (Jun 1, 2015)

*Vacation*

We spent Memorial Day Weekend at Bentley Brook in MA and plan to go back to nashville to celebrate y moms 80th birthday this summer.  We love our Wyndham Resorts.


----------



## kparam (Jun 25, 2015)

*Curacao, New Orleans, Angel Fire*

We just returned from a week in Curacao (owners at Royal Sea Aquarium) where we took our grown son and his wife.  I love the tranquility of Curacao as well as snorkeling (previously were divers).

Next week, we are going to New Orleans (owners at The Quarter House).  There will be just the two of us in a large penthouse.  It will be nice having the whole thing to ourselves.

Late summer we will go to a condo we own in Angel Fire, New Mexico.  It will be nice to get away from the Texas summer heat.


----------



## Ty1on (Jun 25, 2015)

I'm taking a summer vacation!  My wife and daughter are going to Europe, and I am vacationing in my house after work each day for 5 weeks!


----------



## Free2Roam (Jun 25, 2015)

PrestonCaldwell said:


> I'm taking a summer vacation!  My wife and daughter are going to Europe, and I am vacationing in my house after work each day for 5 weeks!


That's sound like an awesome vacation! When these squatters I birthed move out, everyday will be like a vacation... until I start missing them.


----------



## Bernie8245 (Jun 25, 2015)

We went to Branson Memorial Day week and are going to Little Sweden resort in Fish Creek, Wisconsin over 4th of July for a week. Normally we do most of our timeshare travels in the off season but when I saw a Door County week available in II for 4th of July, I couldn't pass it up.
Bernie


----------



## traveldaddy (Jun 25, 2015)

Have an extended family trip planned for mid/late August. 3 generations with 12 people going to Tennessee. Stopping in Cleveland to see the Rock in Roll HoF (1 night). 3 nights at Wyndham Great Smokies Lodge and 4 nights in Nashville. 

Looking forward to it....could use a vacay right now!

Have Labour day weekend at Smuggs in Vermont as well.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jun 25, 2015)

Heading up to Traverse City for the Cherry Festival and I'm so excited?.


----------



## Karen G (Jun 25, 2015)

Two weeks from today we fly to NYC for two days before boarding a cruise ship to Bermuda. In August we'll visit our timeshare in Cabo and family in Texas.


----------



## VegasBella (Jun 26, 2015)

I already spent two weeks at the beach in California. Got two more weeks coming this Summer too.


----------



## Glynda (Jun 26, 2015)

*Summer Vacation*

We had a very nice time at the Cape staying at Brewster Green though it was still a bit cold and rainy though we went two weeks later than last year.  

Don't jump on me, but I have to say that for three seniors we just didn't get Smuggler's Notch in early June.  Lovely driving through the Notch. But Smuggs is so dated and what's with the dirt roads? They made for a very muddy car in the rain. There wasn't much to Stowe.  We LOVED Burlington, VT.  As well as the museum at Shelburne!  But we won't be going back.  Once is more than enough.  We actually left a day early.


----------



## Seaport104 (Jun 26, 2015)

Memorial Week- Marriott Ocean Pointe, Palm Beach, FL

July 4th Week- Marriott Grande Vista, Orlando, FL

Week before Labor Day- Marriott Aruba Ocean Club


----------



## Fern Modena (Jun 26, 2015)

I think I'll spend the summer in/near Las Vegas :whoopie::whoopie::whoopie:


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 26, 2015)

Glynda said:


> We had a very nice time at the Cape staying at Brewster Green though it was still a bit cold and rainy though we went two weeks later than last year.
> 
> Don't jump on me, but I have to say that for three seniors we just didn't get Smuggler's Notch in early June.  Lovely driving through the Notch. But Smuggs is so dated and what's with the dirt roads? They made for a very muddy car in the rain. There wasn't much to Stowe.  We LOVED Burlington, VT.  As well as the museum at Shelburne!  But we won't be going back.  Once is more than enough.  We actually left a day early.



I actually slightly preferred NH to VT for my Northern US vacation.  My now 11 year old son, now 14 can't wait until our 1 in 4 is up and can go to Smuggs next year again.  The Hill communities are much nicer and newer than the Village communities.  We enjoyed the ferry over Lake Champlain to get to Smuggs and Burlington as well.  We also did Ben and Jerry's, Cobot cheese, apple orchard, and a Maple syrup educational stop (not active in the summer but they showed how the equipment and process worked.  I wish it was 6 hrs instead of 11 hours away.

So this summer we spent opening weekend in Ocean City, MD.  We have a week in Kill Devil Hills- OBX, NC in July.  A week at Massanutten at the end of July and a week in Deep Creek Lake, MD in August.   We also have to fit in trips to visit 2 sets of grandparents in NY and WV.  At least everything this summer is within a 3-6 hour driving range from our home in almost all directions.


----------



## Glynda (Jun 27, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> I actually slightly preferred NH to VT for my Northern US vacation.  My now 11 year old son, now 14 can't wait until our 1 in 4 is up and can go to Smuggs next year again.  The Hill communities are much nicer and newer than the Village communities.  We enjoyed the ferry over Lake Champlain to get to Smuggs and Burlington as well.  We also did Ben and Jerry's, Cobot cheese, apple orchard, and a Maple syrup educational stop (not active in the summer but they showed how the equipment and process worked.  I wish it was 6 hrs instead of 11 hours away.
> 
> So this summer we spent opening weekend in Ocean City, MD.  We have a week in Kill Devil Hills- OBX, NC in July.  A week at Massanutten at the end of July and a week in Deep Creek Lake, MD in August.   We also have to fit in trips to visit 2 sets of grandparents in NY and WV.  At least everything this summer is within a 3-6 hour driving range from our home in almost all directions.



We were in Aspen at the top of the hill.  We rode the ferry across Lake Champlain into NY when we were leaving on our way down to PA. That was very nice. We toured Ben and Jerry's, visited the Cabot Cheese store and bought Maple Syrup.  Lake Champlain Chocolate is wonderful!!!  Visited two wineries.  

I get why people with kids would like Smuggs in the summer for their programs.  But it wasn't for us.  Brewster Green is dated too but the Cape is more to our liking.  Our unit at Aspens wasn't bad except for broken down old upholstered chairs, squeaking floors and ants.  But the hallway and elevator floors (carpet) were in terrible condition and the wallpaper must be from the eighties.


----------



## bnoble (Jun 27, 2015)

The forecast high today in Ann Arbor is 60.  60!

The forecast high tomorrow on HHI: 86.  Much better.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 27, 2015)

Wow. Well, I must say Vermont is a sleepy kind of place. And because of it's rural nature, you have to do a lot of driving to see and experience the sights. The Smugglers Notch is a ski resort, hence the vibe there is not like one at a luxury beach resort. It also caters to kids, so, again, it's no Sandals to say the least! Since we have owned there for 16 years, I have become very good at seeking out new experiences. We do a few things on the way up (like this year we are going to Wild Walk at Tupper Lake in the Adirondacks) and then crossing over into Vermont on the Plattsburg ferry. We will be going to the Lake Champlain Islands for the beaches and for dinner- really beautiful if you know where to go.We will take a ride into Quebec Province to the Abbey near Lake Memphremagag  and the National Park there for the cheeses and to hear the chanting monks. We go to the live theatre in Stowe every year. The Trapp Family Lodge tour is nice and it is beautiful there and a nice place to have tea or a dinner. Just opened their brewery and Vt is known for their breweries. If you like views and can't do a strenuous hike, the drive up Mt. Mansfield is awesome. Lots to see all over Vermont if the different towns. But it definitely is an outdoorsy place- hiking, canoeing, lakes- Lake Willoughby is great- views like you see in Norway. You can take a guided sailboat out onto Lake Champlain as well- they also have sunset ones. In the off season, like June, and even in Sept/Oct you really have to get out and about. But during prime time, they have things going on at the resort like an adult comedy show and an adult hypnosis show, adult karaoke, etc. Lots of activities and classes. Guided walks and hikes. Even though I have no grandchildren, I still go to the Bon Fire singalong to sing with the little kids and Goodtime Charlie. LOL!


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 27, 2015)

Glynda said:


> We were in Aspen at the top of the hill.  We rode the ferry across Lake Champlain into NY when we were leaving on our way down to PA. That was very nice. We toured Ben and Jerry's, visited the Cabot Cheese store and bought Maple Syrup.  Lake Champlain Chocolate is wonderful!!!  Visited two wineries.
> 
> I get why people with kids would like Smuggs in the summer for their programs.  But it wasn't for us.  Brewster Green is dated too but the Cape is more to our liking.  Our unit at Aspens wasn't bad except for broken down old upholstered chairs, squeaking floors and ants.  But the hallway and elevator floors (carpet) were in terrible condition and the wallpaper must be from the eighties.



Surprised to hear this about Aspens. It was actually built in the very late 1990's. Our friends own there and love it.


----------



## missyrcrews (Jun 27, 2015)

*Isn't it great there are choices?*

Cape Cod in summer would make me CRAZY.  (I am NOT a person who enjoys crowds of any sort.)  Smuggs in April?  Now you're talking.    Isn't it wonderful that we have so much choice amongst the various timeshares?  Our family likes to make our own fun and tends toward low budget/home cooking/enjoy what's free...while others use a vacation as a splurge and don't want to lift a finger.  Either is fine!  I love that we have a place to share our experiences!


----------



## Glynda (Jun 27, 2015)

*Seniors*



mpumilia said:


> Wow. Well, I must say Vermont is a sleepy kind of place. And because of it's rural nature, you have to do a lot of driving to see and experience the sights. The Smugglers Notch is a ski resort, hence the vibe there is not like one at a luxury beach resort. It also caters to kids, so, again, it's no Sandals to say the least! Since we have owned there for 16 years, I have become very good at seeking out new experiences. We do a few things on the way up (like this year we are going to Wild Walk at Tupper Lake in the Adirondacks) and then crossing over into Vermont on the Plattsburg ferry. We will be going to the Lake Champlain Islands for the beaches and for dinner- really beautiful if you know where to go.We will take a ride into Quebec Province to the Abbey near Lake Memphremagag  and the National Park there for the cheeses and to hear the chanting monks. We go to the live theatre in Stowe every year. The Trapp Family Lodge tour is nice and it is beautiful there and a nice place to have tea or a dinner. Just opened their brewery and Vt is known for their breweries. If you like views and can't do a strenuous hike, the drive up Mt. Mansfield is awesome. Lots to see all over Vermont if the different towns. But it definitely is an outdoorsy place- hiking, canoeing, lakes- Lake Willoughby is great- views like you see in Norway. You can take a guided sailboat out onto Lake Champlain as well- they also have sunset ones. In the off season, like June, and even in Sept/Oct you really have to get out and about. But during prime time, they have things going on at the resort like an adult comedy show and an adult hypnosis show, adult karaoke, etc. Lots of activities and classes. Guided walks and hikes. Even though I have no grandchildren, I still go to the Bon Fire singalong to sing with the little kids and Goodtime Charlie. LOL!



Honestly, we are not accustomed to luxury accommodations.  And as I said, I get it for kids, it just wasn't for us as seniors.  We aren't able to do the outdoorsy things.  We spent a great deal of time in the car to do anything.  

We did the Von Trapp Family Lodge.  The restaurant now gets pretty low ratings on Trip advisor and Yelp so didn't eat there.  Went out on Lake Champlain on The Ethan Allen.  Spent two and a half days in Burlington and Shelburne and loved those days.  It was Jazz Fest and Church Street Marketplace was hopping.  Had wonderful meals there.

Perhaps being there the first week of June when the weather wasn't great and not much was scheduled had something to do with it but I just expected it to be nicer somehow.  Oh well.  I'm glad I saw it.  Once.


----------



## Glynda (Jun 27, 2015)

*Aspens*



mpumilia said:


> Surprised to hear this about Aspens. It was actually built in the very late 1990's. Our friends own there and love it.



It was? Really?  

I was glad to be at the top of the resort/hill where Aspens is located though if I had children, I'd probably want to be lower in the village for the activities and pools. The landscaping around Aspens was lovely and blooms were popping out each day.  

There wasn't enough parking in front of Aspens and it wasn't nearly full.  One would have to park further up a hill if none were left in front of the building.  And there was only one handicapped parking space and two of us there with handicapped cars.  Also the parking is not near the elevator side of the building.  Wouldn't be a problem unless in a handicapped situation as with my mother.  

The main hallway is dark and narrow and dreary.  Thankfully, we didn't have to use it. We traded through RCI so may not have had the best of units. We were in Unit 12 on the front and our unit looked at a building across the street that is used as a cafe during ski season and at the transport van turning around to go back down the hill.  Not very scenic but then we had a corner unit with lots of light and a nice porch.  It was big.  Two bedroom, two baths.  Adequate supplies.  Adequate appliances. Clean. The sectional sofa was uncomfortable but I can't say I've been to many where they are that comfortable anyway.  It was the two side swivel upholstered chairs that were really due to be pitched.  They had been sat in so long that the cushions had permanent indentions and the chairs leaned to the side when you sat in them.  I thought the chair was going to tip over.

Ants regularly visited the dining, side and coffee tables.  And on the sofa.  I felt sorry for the people below us and glad when the people above us left and no one replaced them because of the squeaking floors.  I found myself trying to find another path but it was impossible.

I think you have to be in love with the area, the experience in order to be in love with the timeshare units.  It's kind of like Brewster Green for us, which we don't own, but trade into.  They are also dated and not that great but they are located where we like to be with things we like to do.  It makes a difference!


----------



## Glynda (Jun 27, 2015)

*Choices...*



missyrcrews said:


> Cape Cod in summer would make me CRAZY.  (I am NOT a person who enjoys crowds of any sort.)  Smuggs in April?  Now you're talking.    Isn't it wonderful that we have so much choice amongst the various timeshares?  Our family likes to make our own fun and tends toward low budget/home cooking/enjoy what's free...while others use a vacation as a splurge and don't want to lift a finger.  Either is fine!  I love that we have a place to share our experiences!



It is indeed wonderful to have a choice!  Cape Cod in July and August would drive me* CRAZY* too! That's why we were there the last week in May.  Smuggs was something I could see if we had kids with their friends or cousins playing board games on the big table and all camping out in the second bedroom with one queen and two twin beds. 

I guess I've just read about Smuggs so much here over the years that I expected it to be in better shape.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 28, 2015)

Yeah- I agree. I hate crowds! I like traveling in May/June and Sept/Oct. Once we went to Cape Cod on Labor Day wknd! Boy what a mistake that was! LOL!

As for Smuggs, like everything (including us!)- it is getting older. Don't forget- I think it first opened in the 50's (?) and then Christopher Reeve (who's family owned there) began to promote it later on. For awhile, it was "the Place" for family fun and it still gets high ratings for family fun. The activities are endless in the summer and winter. For me...just swimming in a pool is a vacation and I love going in the outdoor heated pool in all seasons, especially since no one else is in it in the colder temps.

But yeah- some units are showing wear. We bought when ours(Sycamores at West Hill) was just being built in 1999- right after Aspens went up- probably they went up around 1997. (Our friends have a 1 bedroom unit on the top floor of Aspens.) Ours is nice enough- was actually luxury when it was new like anything else-we have a great views of the notch and lots of windows in the living room. Lots of memories so we keep going back and just connect with our adult son and relax. Don't have a social life at home- just work, work, work, so this is great for us. Heck- we never even go to a movie until we are on vacation! We don't eat out, either, so doing so a couple of times when we are in VT or NH is a big treat for us. Just not working IS the vacation! LOL! We thought we might have grandchildren, so we also figured it would be great to own for that reason as well, but that isn't happening any time soon. For now, we enjoy Smuggs for some of the activities and for a base to go elsewhere in VT. We already live in a rural area so we are used to driving to do anything, although we love not having to drive if we don't want to. Something to be said for doing nothing. Sometimes I don't mind a rainy day there so I can just stay put and maybe bake something (what a concept) and take a whirlpool bath. That's luxury for me!

Tamaracks are the newest for club owners. Next are the Wyndham Presidentials at the Owls- those are gorgeous. But not worth the money and way out of the way from the rest of the resort.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 28, 2015)

Glynda said:


> Honestly, we are not accustomed to luxury accommodations.  And as I said, I get it for kids, it just wasn't for us as seniors.  We aren't able to do the outdoorsy things.  We spent a great deal of time in the car to do anything.
> 
> We did the Von Trapp Family Lodge.  The restaurant now gets pretty low ratings on Trip advisor and Yelp so didn't eat there.  Went out on Lake Champlain on The Ethan Allen.  Spent two and a half days in Burlington and Shelburne and loved those days.  It was Jazz Fest and Church Street Marketplace was hopping.  Had wonderful meals there.
> 
> Perhaps being there the first week of June when the weather wasn't great and not much was scheduled had something to do with it but I just expected it to be nicer somehow.  Oh well.  I'm glad I saw it.  Once.



I completely get what you are saying. If you are coming in as an older couple with no history there- like we would be at another resort- I would feel the same way you do. Because we-our son "grew up" with it, it is a second home to us- kind of like with missycrews and her Cold Spring Resort.


----------



## jackmaltby7923 (Jan 15, 2016)

Living in the city always makes you want to go to a vacation. Work, home, cleaning, kids, everything can make you tired very fast. This year, we are planning to go to a place somewhere in the deep mountain. If anyone has recommendations, I will be glad to hear them


----------



## tonyg (Jan 15, 2016)

Maine is a good place to look, Several resorts inland are in the woods. Jackman and Moosehead are not quite in the woods, but The Jordan Grand is hotel like resort on the top of an otherwise unoccupied mountain and is not a tough trade other than ski season.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 15, 2016)

jackmaltby7923 said:


> Living in the city always makes you want to go to a vacation. Work, home, cleaning, kids, everything can make you tired very fast. This year, we are planning to go to a place somewhere in the deep mountain. If anyone has recommendations, I will be glad to hear them



I think you would like the White Mountains of New Hampshire.


----------



## workshy (Jan 15, 2016)

Renting a big beach house at Outer Banks (Duck) with family and friends in early August. What we saved in airfare, we spent in rental.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Jan 15, 2016)

We are headed to Colonial Williamsburg for Memorial Day week (right now traded into Marriott Manor house but may change that). Otherwise the summer is wide open...Lakeshore isn't showing up like it used to, and that's our summer staple.


----------



## VegasBella (Jan 15, 2016)

I guess this thread is being revived for this Summer 

We will be in Southern California on the beach for two weeks. The rest of the time is likely to be home in Vegas. 

For those of you coming to Vegas in the Summer heat: just enjoy the pools! 
Yes, air conditioning is great and there's plenty of it around town so do that some too. But We have so many great pools it's a shame not to enjoy them. 



ilene13 said:


> I've been going to Hilton Head every summer since I was 5 (I'm 64).  We will be going in July.



I love this!


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 16, 2016)

We live in the country and we still only like vacationing in rural/wild areas.

This summer is our timeshares - fixed weeks 30 and 31 at smuggs and pollard brook. 

1st week of June- smuggs also, with- hopefully (if hubby can get off work) - a 2 day jaunt to Quebec City before we go to smuggs.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Jan 16, 2016)

mpumilia said:


> We live in the country and we still only like vacationing in rural/wild areas.
> 
> This summer is our timeshares - fixed weeks 30 and 31 at smuggs and pollard brook.
> 
> 1st week of June- smuggs also, with- hopefully (if hubby can get off work) - *a 2 day jaunt to Quebec City before we go to smuggs.*



That sounds wonderful. Where do you stay in Quebec City? There are no timeshares, but I'd love to take my kids...I have such wonderful memories of our Jr. High class trip there


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 16, 2016)

FLDVCFamily said:


> That sounds wonderful. Where do you stay in Quebec City? There are no timeshares, but I'd love to take my kids...I have such wonderful memories of our Jr. High class trip there



Actually have never been there, but figured we would make the trip up from NY and stay a few days and then drive the 4 hours to Smuggs for our timeshare week. 

I really want to stay at the Fairmont. I will be going on hotels.com as soon as I know if my husband can get the few extra days off.

There are some other suggestions on the Canada forum on TUG.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 16, 2016)

I actually just got a good deal through Trip Adviser via Booking.com for 3 nights-$165 per night. Yes- it is a lower floor courtside view with 2 double beds, but who cares? It is a great location!Better than $229 per night.  Plus- I have until 5/29 to cancel and get a full refund and I also did not have to put a deposit down.

I recommend checking Trip Adviser as I did see some loft style accommodations with kitchens and living areas and other hotels at decent rates as well.

Now just need hubby's employer approval!


----------



## RFW (Jan 19, 2016)

Being retired, we no longer take vacations. Every day is a vacation!  However, we do take trips. We will be at  Harbor Ridge in July, and Italy in September.


----------

